# Sticky  A reminder of one of the rules



## 182_Blue

Please take note of the following rule, failure to follow this rule will result in your post being deleted.



> Excessive bumping (more than once per day) of your sales thread may result in the whole thread being removed, wherever possible please avoid creating multiple threads when one would do the job.


You may notice that if you had multiple threads that they have been merged, if this has happened feel free to copy and past the information to a new thread (just the one) and we can remove the merged one, they have been merged so that you do not loose all your advert and it can be easily copied by yourself but we still have just the one thread not multiples.


----------

